# Shave plate help needed?



## jim larson (Nov 22, 2016)

I need a new shave plate for an old MTD blower. I can't read the serial # or the model #. It has SNOWFLight stamped on the blower. And the plate is for a 24" blower. The plate is actually 23 1/2" long and had 5 mounting hole. Does anyone know where I can find the correct shave plate? Or have any other suggestions for me? Thanks, Jim


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Could make one


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Try searching through these pages but it'd sure be a lot faster if you had a number

MTD snow blowers and MTD snow throwers | PartsTree.com


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Or here...
MTD Snowblower Parts and Snow thrower Parts | MTD Parts
Hope this helps

*And welcome to the forum*:white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## jim larson (Nov 22, 2016)

e.fisher26 said:


> Could make one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 I am not sure I can get the square cutouts for the carriage bolt good enough.


----------



## carrie palmer (Nov 18, 2016)

MTD has their own genuine replacement parts for snow thrower including shave plates


----------

